# Growth Rate



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Ive heard that feeding a female more and keeping her at a higher temperature will speed up her growth, so that a male (fed sparingly and kept cooler) will mature at the same time as her for breeding.

This was in relation to orchid mantises and other species that have dramatic dimorphism.

Just wondered if i would have to do that with my african mantids? I have a female and two males all L5 at the moment. Just wondered if the males would be past breeding if i let them mature a month or two before the female... or worse would have died by then?


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

No, the difference in growth rates of the Sphodromantis are not so different, it would affect the timings for breeding. The only species I am aware this is necessary is in the Hymenopus? Maybe someone can prove me wrong...


----------



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah i thought this, as there isnt much of a difference in size with male and female sphodromantis... where as orchids and maybe budwings are dramatically different in size when adult. i think in sphodromantis its six molts for the male and 7 for the female? (L7 and L8)


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

No need for any of that with the africans


----------



## sean (Aug 14, 2006)

Good good... makes life easier


----------

